# lawn mower problem



## jmac3793 (Jun 5, 2009)

HobbyTalk > Small Engine Repair > Small Engine Repair General Discussion 
New Member Introduction Thread 
Welcome, jmac3793.
You last visited: Today at 07:17 PM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0. 
My Settings Help/TOS Members List Calendar New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out 


Search Forums 


Show Threads Show Posts 
Advanced Search 

Quick Links 
Today's Posts 
Mark Forums Read 
Open Buddy List 
FlashChat 
User Control Panel 
Edit Profile 
Edit Options 
Miscellaneous 
Private Messages 
Subscribed Threads 
My Profile 
Who's Online 

Go to Page... 

Page 17 of 17 « First < 7 13 14 15 16 17 

View First Unread Thread Tools Search this Thread 

#241 Today, 07:43 PM 
jmac3793 
New Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Jun 2009
Posts: 1 

lawn mower problem 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a craftsman lawn mower w/a B&S engine:
18 Hp model 422707-1510-01
I needed to rebuild carburetor and ordered a kit,
It came with 1 small spring and one larger spring.
I have been told that I need 2 small springs and 1 large one.

DO I ?

The fuel pump isn't delivering fuel to the carb.

Would appreciate any help

Thanks


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

yep there is two small springs and the one big one,one small one goes in the carb part and the other small one goes in the plastic part that comes off with the 3 screws off the front of the crab


----------

